# Canadian pleads guilty to funding terrorism



## RecDiver (9 Nov 2007)

Appereantly he is believed to be financing the Kurdish terorist group PKK as well as some others...


http://dustmybroom.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=413&Itemid=29#jc_writeComment

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=e5c733f9-0b79-48f4-9d82-e68525304fd0&k=62153

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2007/11/07/blanchard-charges.html?ref=rss


----------



## Flip (9 Nov 2007)

I actually met the guy, and was deeply shocked when I learned of his misdeeds.

It was an interesting lesson though......... 

When you think you're just BSing and what you're talking 
about has no value to bad guys........YOU'RE WRONG.


----------

